# growisofs not burning dvd



## dwfrancis (Dec 9, 2011)

FreeBSD version 7.0 is what we have installed.  Currently we are using this HP Proliant DL 380 to do central logging for the site.  In order to archive these logs we used to burn them to DVD's on a regular basis.  This quit a few years back and I have inhierited the script.

In it is:

```
/usr/local/bin/growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0 -J -V syslog(date variable) -iso-level 4 -R /var/remote/burndir
```

Upon trying this on command line I get an input/output error say it cannot write to the DVD+R. Have loaded the atapicam and configured permissions to /dev/acd0, /dev/cd0 and /dev/pass2 but it does not seem to work.

Suggestions?


----------



## teckk (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't know what you have going on but here is a tutorial on it
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195&highlight=simple+burn


----------

